# Amount of substrate- question



## dawidmNS (20 Apr 2011)

Hi there

Ive got 1 question about the substrate for my Rio 180.

From calculation (5cm thick) It should be about 20l of substrate, but Im going to have about 15 (14l Akadama 1l sphagnum moss )

And is it ok if I will leave 15l or is it better to buy 5l more?

Regards
Dawid

PS sorry for stupid question but it is always better to ask before than after


----------



## spyder (20 Apr 2011)

I used 2 bags of eco complete in my Rio 125, around 20l I think although it is quite raised at the rear (3-4").

You may need a little more but wait for further confirmation or correction of my post.


----------



## dawidmNS (21 Apr 2011)

Ok no problem   

But what about maybe if instead of adding 5kg of Akadama I would add some of sphagnum moss or something different? Or it won't make any difference?


----------



## toadass (27 Apr 2011)

Dawid, have a look at the top of the substrate page mate. There is a thread by Matt - Calculating the amount of substrate needed, it'l giv you a guide on there. I think around 20ltr should be ok


----------

